# Toyota (Alpine) L4210 3-CD changer: "Error 1"



## ClassicGreenCamry (Feb 28, 2016)

> "Err1" - Loaded disc is dirty or improperly inserted. Check disc and try again.


Toyota (Alpine) L4210 3-CD changer (P/N 08601-00872) has this error code no matter what CD is correctly inserted. 
- Could it be that the laser lens is dirty?
- If yes, is it likely that buying one of the following: 

Allsop
Endust
Maxell
Memorex
(or another similar product) may solve this issue?

Thanks!


----------



## ClassicGreenCamry (Feb 28, 2016)

Is this the most appropriate DIYMA forum for this question? Thanks.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Laser is probably dead. Pac Parts may have what you need to repair it.

Alpine 3DE7887 Parts and Accessories Library from Pacparts


----------



## ClassicGreenCamry (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks for your reply and for recommending Pac Parts.

I was hoping a good cleaning would solve this issue. However, I'm not surprised the laser may be dead given it's age. This changer has worked well for years. Then it became intermittent - working some days but not others without any obvious reason. Then it stopped working all together.

The laser in the link, links to a page PacParts: 82055W52196Z78 that appears to be for 10 model "Radio/3 Disc CD Players". Our unit is an add-on CD changer that's used with a Toyota / Fujitsu-Ten Head Unit: 16408 AM/FM/Cassette W/ CD input. 

- Is this part# laser compatible with our unit?

- Is removing and replacing the laser a straightforward task for someone who's reasonably handy and can solder but doesn't require specialized testing equipment or a complex laser alignment procedure?

Thanks again!


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Laser swap was not too difficult on the 7949 but there are lots of tiny screws to keep up with.

As far as the part itself...I would call Pac Parts just to verify but I'm pretty sure it's all the same mechanisms in those 3 disc changers.


----------



## ClassicGreenCamry (Feb 28, 2016)

I finally had time to remove the CD-changer from the dashboard. After removing the top cover, the number printed on top of the Alpine mechanism is: DS44LO1A.

The CD mechanism for a DS44L01A is part# 81D91137W01 and costs more than $150.

The laser pickup for this mechanism is a part# 88T85429W01 and costs approx. $30.

The lower cost of the laser pickup is definitely more appealing. However, I've not replaced a laser before.

- Is there a website that has laser replacement instructions for this model? 
- Is there a YouTube video for this procedure?

Thanks!


----------



## ClassicGreenCamry (Feb 28, 2016)

Given the above posts to date:
- Is laser replacement most likely to solve this issue?
- If yes, about how longer is this Alpine CD changer likely to last?

Thanks


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Laser repair is pretty easy. Some just snap in, some have glue, some have solder. I have no idea about being a repair tech. I am a parts swap technician.I look at what's there and put the exact same thing back. I have had good luck with replacement lasers. I have also had some luck with opening up units and cleaning the laser with q-tips and solution.


----------



## ClassicGreenCamry (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks for the reply and the your encouraging laser experience. I too am a "parts swap technician" with generally good results.

Sounds like cleaning the laser might be worth a try before ordering a new one? Are the "cleaning discs" a good idea, or is the Q-tip method the better choice? Is there a recommended laser cleaning solution?

Thanks again!


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Cleaning disc are never recommended. Sometimes to abrasive and all it takes is one bristle to fall off in a bad spot. I use CRC. Isopropyl is also a way to go.


----------



## ClassicGreenCamry (Feb 28, 2016)

Removed at least 10 screws, top cover & faceplate. However, still wasn't able to access laser assembly for cleaning. Requires even further disassembly.

Other options?

Thanks!


----------



## ClassicGreenCamry (Feb 28, 2016)

Options:
- Alpine Service?
- Replace?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Pics?


----------



## ClassicGreenCamry (Feb 28, 2016)

It's reassembled since convenient laser access appeared to be an issue. Alpine tech support also didn't recommend a cleaning disc. 
I left a msg w/ Alpine Service.

- Is there a DIYMA member who services Alpine CD changers?

Thanks


----------

